
How we made Basecamp 3’s Android app 100% Kotlin - mpweiher
https://m.signalvnoise.com/how-we-made-basecamp-3s-android-app-100-kotlin-35e4e1c0ef12
======
bsaul
Kotlin looks so similar to swift, it's amazing. They both choose to try to
balance power with the right amount of magic, and they both seem to focus on
features that adds code quality ( nulls is an example).

I hope swift will start entering the server side development field with even
more energy ( the server working group shows barely any activity), because the
jvm and java ecosystem gives kotlin a huge advance. And it's no guarantee that
we're not going to start writing ios app in kotlin sooner than api backend
with swift.

PS : i'm not counting kitura and vapor as true server side platform, because
for some reason i consider them as toys, as long as the swift lib doesn't have
a real concurrency model for the server, beyond gcd. Maybe i'm wrong...

------
simooooo
Seems very premature to be using kotlin. To say the least.

~~~
ghostc0der
Jetbrains has been using Kotlin in house since at least 2011. At my company we
started using Kotlin when it turned 1.0 in Feb 2016. It's been a huge success
with programmer productivity and happiness. Currently have 18000+ lines of
Kotlin in production. Whenever given the chance we refactor large Java classes
that are 1500ish lines to 300ish lines of Kotlin.

Compared with switching from Obj-C to Swift, the transition was relatively
seamless. No bridging header for interop with Java. Also Android
Studio/IntelliJ has very mature language support for Kotlin that should keep
most IDE driven developers happy.

